# iTunes FLAC Support



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I'm dying for Apple to finally support FLAC in iTunes... Will it ever happen?


----------



## hungryhouse (Feb 2, 2005)

Ditto, it would make my life a little easier and better sounding.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Well for those of you who don't know...

" FLAC is a popular audio compression codec that is lossless. Unlike lossy codecs such as MP3 and AAC, it does not remove any information from the audio stream and is suitable both for everyday playback and for archiving audio collections."


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

To answer your question, I doubt it will happen any time soon, since Apple includes its own lossless encoder in iTunes.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

macsackbut said:


> To answer your question, I doubt it will happen any time soon, since Apple includes its own lossless encoder in iTunes.


Thankfully there's already a FLAC plugin out there, easy to install as everything else is 

Patrix


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

patrix said:


> Thankfully there's already a FLAC plugin out there, easy to install as everything else is
> 
> Patrix


Where can you get this?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I've found FLAC plugins but they never worked...


----------

